# Juve - Atalanta: 19 maggio 2019 ore 20:30. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (12 Maggio 2019)

Juventus - Atalanta, la partita che con tutta probabilità deciderà il quarto posto valevole l'ingresso alla prossima Champions League. In attesa dell'ultima partita casalinga contro il Sassuolo, all'Atalanta basterebbe il pareggio. Juve senza alcuna motivazione ma reduce dalla sconfitta di Roma.

Juve - Atalanta si giocherà domenica 19 maggio 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo Juventus Stadium.

Diretta su Sky a partire dalle ore 20:30.


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Juventus - Atalanta, la partita che con tutta probabilità deciderà il quarto posto valevole l'ingresso alla prossima Champions League. In attesa dell'ultima partita casalinga contro il Sassuolo, all'Atalanta basterebbe il pareggio. Juve senza alcuna motivazione ma reduce dalla sconfitta di Roma.
> 
> Juve - Atalanta si giocherà domenica 19 maggio 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo Juventus Stadium.
> 
> Diretta su Sky a partire dalle ore 20:30.



.


----------



## juventino (12 Maggio 2019)

L’Atalanta farà risultato per il semplice motivo che in questo momento è una squadra e noi no. Non gli serve che la Juve si scansi.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> L’Atalanta farà risultato per il semplice motivo che in questo momento è una squadra e noi no. Non gli serve che la Juve si scansi.



Metti le mani avanti?


----------



## Freddiedevil (12 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> L’Atalanta farà risultato per il semplice motivo che in questo momento è una squadra e noi no. Non gli serve che la Juve si scansi.



Se questa è la scusa per giustificare lo scansamento di settimana prossima, non è una bella scusa.
Se ad una juve non in forma come ora servissero punti, di riffa o di raffa i 3 punti ve li prendereste ugualmente.


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Maggio 2019)

l'atalanta gli ha dato 3 pere in coppa italia e pure in campionato li ha fatti penare. 

ma c'è sempre l'incognita arbitri, che con la juve sono capaci di tutto.


----------



## juventino (12 Maggio 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Metti le mani avanti?



No, credo che la Juve proverà a fare risultato. Semplicemente non ne abbiamo più né mentalmente né fisicamente; a questo aggiungici pure che Allegri de facto è già out e otterrai i regali che stiamo facendo a tutti da un mese a questa parte.


----------



## juventino (12 Maggio 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Se questa è la scusa per giustificare lo scansamento di settimana prossima, non è una bella scusa.
> Se ad una juve non in forma come ora servissero punti, di riffa o di raffa i 3 punti ve li prendereste ugualmente.



Non è una scusa, semplicemente considero che quest’anno l’Atalanta ci ha già dominato sia in Coppa Italia (0-3 senza appello) che in campionato (2-2 ottenuto da noi per il rotto della cuffia) quando eravamo ancora in corsa per tutto e giocavamo al massimo.
Lo ripeto: io penso che la Juve proverà a fare risultato, ma considerati gli altri incroci di quest’anno e il momento generale della squadra all’Atalanta non gli serve che ci scansiamo.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> No, credo che la Juve proverà a fare risultato. Semplicemente non ne abbiamo più né mentalmente né fisicamente; a questo aggiungici pure che Allegri de facto è già out e otterrai i regali che stiamo facendo a tutti da un mese a questa parte.



...bene, il regalo fatelo a noi...


----------



## Davidoff (12 Maggio 2019)

Al massimo uscirà un pareggio, comunque sono sicuro che noi 6 punti non li faremo, quindi nemmeno mi preoccupo.


----------



## Andris (12 Maggio 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> comunque sono sicuro che noi 6 punti non li faremo, quindi nemmeno mi preoccupo.



da prima del bologna va avanti questa cantilena ovunque che per me è diventata noiosa,mi auguro sia scaramanzia almeno


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> No, credo che la Juve proverà a fare risultato. Semplicemente non ne abbiamo più né mentalmente né fisicamente; a questo aggiungici pure che Allegri de facto è già out e otterrai i regali che stiamo facendo a tutti da un mese a questa parte.



In tal caso l’anno prossimo contro di voi manderei in campo qualche riserva negli ultimi quindici minuti, tre cambi negli ultimi quindici, e gli darei mandato di spaccare tibia, perone, tutto lo spaccabile ai vostri giocatori migliori.

Sono certo che da quel momento in poi avrete tutti gli stimoli che vi serviranno anche in partite come Juve-Atalanta


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Maggio 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Al massimo uscirà un pareggio, comunque sono sicuro che noi 6 punti non li faremo, quindi nemmeno mi preoccupo.




Li abbiamo fatti con Bologna e Fiorentina che erano ben più difficili delle prossime, ci mancherebbe non fare sei punti coi cadaveri che ci aspettano.


----------



## Andris (12 Maggio 2019)

comunque riporto parte del messaggio che avevo scritto di là:



>



da quando è stato inaugurato lo juventus stadium 1 fisso puntuale 9/9 volte

prima al delle alpi in tutti gli anni duemila l'atalanta ha appena ottenuto un pareggio.

è la squadra che perde più di tutti in casa della juve,sia quando era scarsa sia quando è forte.

quando doveva giocarsi la coppa italia ha perso,quando puntava alla salvezza ha perso,quando giocava per l'europa league ha perso,quando era in corsa per la champions ha perso.

come fate a pensare X2 facile o cose del genere?


----------



## juventino (12 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> In tal caso l’anno prossimo contro di voi manderei in campo qualche riserva negli ultimi quindici minuti, tre cambi negli ultimi quindici, e gli darei mandato di spaccare tibia, perone, tutto lo spaccabile ai vostri giocatori migliori.
> 
> Sono certo che da quel momento in poi avrete tutti gli stimoli che vi serviranno anche in partite come Juve-Atalanta



Se credi che io stia giustificando le non prestazioni nostre ti sbagli di grosso. Constato semplicemente la realtà. Se poi ce la si vuol prendere con Allegri che da un mese a questa parte ha sbroccato definitivamente e fa tutto per inerzia e la società che sta gestendo questa situazione in questo modo non ho niente da dire.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se credi che io stia giustificando le non prestazioni nostre ti sbagli di grosso. Constato semplicemente la realtà. Se poi ce la si vuol prendere con Allegri che da un mese a questa parte ha sbroccato definitivamente e fa tutto per inerzia e la società che sta gestendo questa situazione in questo modo non ho niente da dire.



Non ce l’ho con te, ho menzionato un ottimo modo per motivare i giocatori della Juve in vista del futuro.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> comunque riporto parte del messaggio che avevo scritto di là:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se la Juve farà il suo non ci sarà storia. Ma lo farà?


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> comunque riporto parte del messaggio che avevo scritto di là:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pochi cavoli questa partita la deve vincere la Juventus, anche cosi cosi sono chiaramente più forti del Atalanta che tra altro arriverà da una finale tosta contro la Lazio, devono vincere per la dignità di finire bene questa stagione davanti alla sua gente e basta.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> comunque riporto parte del messaggio che avevo scritto di là:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sta roba porta una sfiga tremenda... Mi ricordano i record negativi frantumati da Gattuso. Robe che non accadevano da "millemila" anni, puntualmente si sono verificati tutti nell'arco di un anno e mezzo


----------



## Blu71 (12 Maggio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Pochi cavoli questa partita la deve vincere la Juventus, anche cosi cosi sono chiaramente più forti del Atalanta che tra altro arriverà da una finale tosta contro la Lazio, devono vincere per la dignità di finire bene questa stagione davanti alla sua gente e basta.



...sono chiaramente più forti della Roma eppure...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Maggio 2019)

Se mai torneremo, ricordiamoci di tutte queste cose


----------



## Andris (12 Maggio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sta roba porta una sfiga tremenda... Mi ricordano i record negativi frantumati da Gattuso. Robe che non accadevano da "millemila" anni, puntualmente si sono verificati tutti nell'arco di un anno e mezzo



no,è semplicemente la realtà.
così come il fatto che per esempio il chievo ed il cagliari in casa nostra perdono sempre
poi la juve in casa sua asfalta quasi chiunque,specie nel nuovo stadio ma l'atalanta è una di quelle che ha sempre perso neanche un punto.

io rimango dell'idea che finirà con la vittoria della juventus


----------



## Freddiedevil (12 Maggio 2019)

Una delle poche cose positive della partita di stasera per me era la frustrazione di Cristiano Ronaldo, visibilmente contrariato per l'appoggio e la prestazione dei compagni. 
Spero che sta rabbia la metta tutta in campo settimana prossima, sono dell'idea che solo lui vorrà segnare e vincere a tutti i costi. Gli altri...vabbe...avete visto stasera...(a parte il fatto che 3/4 della difesa erano le riserve)


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2019)

Ho sensazioni abbastanza positive, come da diverso tempo a questa parte. Spero di non sbagliare.


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2019)

up


----------



## PM3 (13 Maggio 2019)

L'Atalanta ha fatto 37 punti nel girone di ritorno. Potrebbe arrivare a 43. Non perde da Febbraio. 
Impressionante. Complimenti. 
Per andare in Champions servirà un intervento divino.


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Juventus - Atalanta, la partita che con tutta probabilità deciderà il quarto posto valevole l'ingresso alla prossima Champions League. In attesa dell'ultima partita casalinga contro il Sassuolo, all'Atalanta basterebbe il pareggio. Juve senza alcuna motivazione ma reduce dalla sconfitta di Roma.
> 
> Juve - Atalanta si giocherà domenica 19 maggio 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo Juventus Stadium.
> 
> Diretta su Sky a partire dalle ore 20:30.



.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (16 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Juventus - Atalanta, la partita che con tutta probabilità deciderà il quarto posto valevole l'ingresso alla prossima Champions League. In attesa dell'ultima partita casalinga contro il Sassuolo, all'Atalanta basterebbe il pareggio. Juve senza alcuna motivazione ma reduce dalla sconfitta di Roma.
> 
> Juve - Atalanta si giocherà domenica 19 maggio 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo Juventus Stadium.
> 
> Diretta su Sky a partire dalle ore 20:30.





Admin ha scritto:


> Ho sensazioni abbastanza positive, come da diverso tempo a questa parte. Spero di non sbagliare.



Come sai le ho anch'io da un po'...nonostante tutto. E dopo stasera ancora di più. Saranno le decisioni che verranno prese dopo comunque a determinare il nostro futuro.


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2019)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Come sai le ho anch'io da un po'...nonostante tutto. E dopo stasera ancora di più. Saranno le decisioni che verranno prese dopo comunque a determinare il nostro futuro.



Assolutamente. Se andiamo in Champions e non cambiano ciò che devo cambiare, siamo di fronte a dei sabotatori. Nessun dubbio a proposito.


----------



## Manue (16 Maggio 2019)

Comunque se la Juventus vuole li batte facile, 
Chiellini zoppo annulla Zapata e Gomez insieme, 
e li davanti gli potrebbero fare 3-4 gol come niente...

come dimostrato ieri sera, solo la corsa non basta...

vedremo


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2019)

*ultim'ora:

infortunio "fantasma" di Chiellini al solito polpaccio sinistro.
indisponibile domenica*


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ultim'ora:
> 
> infortunio "fantasma" di Chiellini al solito polpaccio sinistro.
> indisponibile domenica*



Bene...


----------



## overlord (16 Maggio 2019)

Nessun dubbio che faranno di tutto per intavolare un pareggio ...
A Torino hanno sbagliato colore di maglia....dovevano farla bianco marrone visto che parliamo di una società sporca di melma dalla testa ai piedi, tifosi melmosi compresi. Nelle fogne dovrebbero stare e lì anche i ratti si vergognerebbero di averli vicino.


----------



## andreima (16 Maggio 2019)

I gobbi e scritto che non faranno la guerra per vincere,i tifosi spingono per affossarci..e tutto in regola per non farci nessuna speranza,l. Unica e che Ronaldo faccia la differenza da solo


----------



## sunburn (16 Maggio 2019)

andreima ha scritto:


> I gobbi e scritto che non faranno la guerra per vincere,i tifosi spingono per affossarci..e tutto in regola per non farci nessuna speranza,l. Unica e che Ronaldo faccia la differenza da solo


Infatti non stupirei se Ronaldo riposasse...


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2019)

andreima ha scritto:


> I gobbi e scritto che non faranno la guerra per vincere,i tifosi spingono per affossarci..e tutto in regola per non farci nessuna speranza,l. Unica e che Ronaldo faccia la differenza da solo



loro se ne fregano dei tifosi,perchè tanto trovano sempre dei disperati che li seguono e con uno stadio piccolo fanno tutto esaurito lo stesso.
i tifosi da fuori hanno mandato le mail e le proteste per lo spostamento della partita non potendoci andare

non dare importanza ai fessi sui social che ci sfottono con le champions,sono dei poveretti.


il punto è un altro: devono giocare i titolari,mentre c'è mezza squadra in dubbio e l'allenatore che sta pensando al rinnovo invece che a come battere l'atalanta


----------



## Devil man (16 Maggio 2019)

Biscottoooo ale aleeee Biscottoooo alleee alleee Biscottoooo alleeee aleee aleee aleeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ultim'ora:
> 
> infortunio "fantasma" di Chiellini al solito polpaccio sinistro.
> indisponibile domenica*



Perhcè dovrebbe essere fantasma? Chiellini da una vita è fracico.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> loro se ne fregano dei tifosi,perchè tanto trovano sempre dei disperati che li seguono e con uno stadio piccolo fanno tutto esaurito lo stesso.
> i tifosi da fuori hanno mandato le mail e le proteste per lo spostamento della partita non potendoci andare
> 
> non dare importanza ai fessi sui social che ci sfottono con le champions,sono dei poveretti.
> ...



Vedendo le ipotesi di formazione giocano tutti i titolari, poi ovvio ragazzi che le motivazioni facciano la differenza. Figurati se questi pensino al Milan o all'Atalanta in champions. Suvvia...


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2019)

sarebbe interessante sapere dove prendano le formazioni i giornalisti,visto che fino a stamattina allegri stava a pensare a come strappare il rinnovo da agnelli con tanto di incontro misterioso ieri sera.
non ci ha pensato neanche lui,ma i giornali sanno le formazioni.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> sarebbe interessante sapere dove prendano le formazioni i giornalisti,visto che fino a stamattina allegri stava a pensare a come strappare il rinnovo da agnelli con tanto di incontro misterioso ieri sera.
> non ci ha pensato neanche lui,ma i giornali sanno le formazioni.



Ovvio si sappiano le voci su formazione et similia, aldilà delle questione relative al rinnovo. Dagli allenamenti qualcosa uscirà.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ho sensazioni abbastanza positive, come da diverso tempo a questa parte. Spero di non sbagliare.



Sempre positivo per domenica?


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ultim'ora:
> 
> infortunio "fantasma" di Chiellini al solito polpaccio sinistro.
> indisponibile domenica*



Contro la roma è stato indegno.


----------



## andreima (16 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> loro se ne fregano dei tifosi,perchè tanto trovano sempre dei disperati che li seguono e con uno stadio piccolo fanno tutto esaurito lo stesso.
> i tifosi da fuori hanno mandato le mail e le proteste per lo spostamento della partita non potendoci andare
> 
> non dare importanza ai fessi sui social che ci sfottono con le champions,sono dei poveretti.
> ...



Si in un modo o nell'altro altro ,a loro di domenica non importa niente ..i tifosi la pensino come vogliono,ma spero che almeno i giocatori siano all'.altezza del loro nome,poi oh vada come vada,siamo a questo punto per demerito nostro è non per la Juve..amen


----------



## Goro (16 Maggio 2019)

Nessuna speranza, e per una volta è inutile prendersela con la Juve...


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ultim'ora:
> 
> infortunio "fantasma" di Chiellini al solito polpaccio sinistro.
> indisponibile domenica*



Questi si scanseranno così forte che finiranno fuori dallo stadio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Maggio 2019)

Per me ci sono zero problemi: se si scansano l’anno prossimo mettiamo in campo al 70esimo o giù di lì tre riserve scarse che non giocherebbero mai (così la squalifica la beccano loro) e terminiamo la carriera a due o tre dei loro titolari migliori, dando mandato a queste riserve di spaccargli tutto lo spaccabile.

Sono sicuro che la prossima volta, in questo modo, gli stimoli li avranno.


----------



## andreima (16 Maggio 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Questi si scanseranno così forte che finiranno fuori dallo stadio.



Ahhahahahahahahah


----------



## Love (16 Maggio 2019)

Atalanta in vantaggio e Juve che preme...preme...preme...e alla fine pareggia..


----------



## Milo (16 Maggio 2019)

Giocherà Barzagli....


----------



## Andris (17 Maggio 2019)

la notizia del divorzio di allegri pure in questa settimana è l'ennesima bordata che ci danno.
questi stanno a fare discorsi da fine stagione con la gara decisiva champions di mezzo.
è una cosa che proprio non mi va giù,ora dobbiamo sperare nella professionalità di allegri (uno che da quando è diventato della juve ha dimenticato il goal di muntari annullato e tutto il resto) che da licenziato dovrebbe fare bella figura all'ultima casalinga.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Juventus - Atalanta, la partita che con tutta probabilità deciderà il quarto posto valevole l'ingresso alla prossima Champions League. In attesa dell'ultima partita casalinga contro il Sassuolo, all'Atalanta basterebbe il pareggio. Juve senza alcuna motivazione ma reduce dalla sconfitta di Roma.
> 
> Juve - Atalanta si giocherà domenica 19 maggio 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo Juventus Stadium.
> 
> Diretta su Sky a partire dalle ore 20:30.



Domani finisce sta storia una volta per tutte, finalmente.


----------



## Asso_86 (18 Maggio 2019)

Domani voglio vincerla: un po’ perché voglio vendicarmi dell’eliminazione in CI, un po’ perché sono di Brescia e odio Bergamo, è un po’ perché per il bene del calcio italiano il Milan deve tornare nel suo habitat naturale e tornare ad essere competitivo.

E soprattutto, perché si tifa sempre per la propria squadra.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Maggio 2019)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Domani voglio vincerla: un po’ perché voglio vendicarmi dell’eliminazione in CI, un po’ perché sono di Brescia e odio Bergamo, è un po’ perché per il bene del calcio italiano il Milan deve tornare nel suo habitat naturale e tornare ad essere competitivo.
> 
> E soprattutto, perché si tifa sempre per la propria squadra.



Strano, un tifoso juventino onesto...


----------



## Lambro (18 Maggio 2019)

Ho visto un'Atalanta un po' in calo contro la Lazio, sperom..


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2019)

up


----------



## Swaitak (19 Maggio 2019)

forza Cristiano


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Maggio 2019)

JUVENTUS (4-3-3): Szczesny; Cancelo, Barzagli, Bonucci, Alex Sandro; Emre Can, Pjanic, Matuidi; Cuadrado, Dybala, Cristiano Ronaldo. All.: Allegri.

ATALANTA (3-4-2-1): Gollini; Hateboer, Djimsiti, Masiello; Castagne, De Roon, Freuler, Gosens; Gomez, Ilicic; Zapata. All.: Gasperini.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

Non ci spero ma...


----------



## kipstar (19 Maggio 2019)

scetticismo.....


----------



## LukeLike (19 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> JUVENTUS (4-3-3): Szczesny; Cancelo, Barzagli, Bonucci, Alex Sandro; Emre Can, Pjanic, Matuidi; Cuadrado, Dybala, Cristiano Ronaldo. All.: Allegri.
> 
> ATALANTA (3-4-2-1): Gollini; Hateboer, Djimsiti, Masiello; Castagne, De Roon, Freuler, Gosens; Gomez, Ilicic; Zapata. All.: Gasperini.



Mmh, strano... a parte Mandzukic e Chiellini mi sembra la formazione migliore possibile...


----------



## overlord (19 Maggio 2019)

Stasera mi aspetto dai biancomarroni un bel biscottone che più che biscottone per noi sarà una mega tranvata nel kiul.


----------



## 666psycho (19 Maggio 2019)

Cmq anche se l atalanta vincesse o pareggiasse , c è ancora l ultima giornata, non è detto che vincono. Cmq per stasera forza juve, voglio la tripletta di cristina


----------



## Mr. Canà (19 Maggio 2019)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Cmq anche se l atalanta vincesse o pareggiasse , c è ancora l ultima giornata, non è detto che vincono. Cmq per stasera forza juve, voglio la tripletta di cristina



Hai ragione, mai dire mai, ma l'ultima la giocano contro il Sassuolo, quindi direi che il crocevia della nostra stagione passa per Torino.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, mai dire mai, ma l'ultima la giocano contro il Sassuolo, quindi direi che il crocevia della nostra stagione passa per Torino.



Il Sassuolo, per me, non regalerà nulla.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Maggio 2019)

Spero in Ronaldo, gli altri suoi compagni giocheranno con le infradito e un mojito in mano.


----------



## Mr. Canà (19 Maggio 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il Sassuolo, per me, non regalerà nulla.



Può darsi, ma sarebbe meglio per noi non dipendere da nessuno se non da noi stessi. Quindi, vittoria della Juventus stasera e noi che andiamo a prenderci 3 punti e Champions a Ferrara, domenica prossima. Speriamo, in ogni caso almeno quest¡anno siamo lì a giocarcela, nonostante le occasioni perse e tutto il resto.


----------



## Mr. Canà (19 Maggio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Spero in Ronaldo, gli altri suoi compagni giocheranno con le infradito e un mojito in mano.



È anche l'ultima di Barzagli allo Stadium, non fosse che per lui, speriamo si impegnino.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Può darsi, ma sarebbe meglio per noi non dipendere da nessuno se non da noi stessi. Quindi, vittoria della Juventus stasera e noi che andiamo a prenderci 3 punti e Champions a Ferrara, domenica prossima. Speriamo, in ogni caso almeno quest¡anno siamo lì a giocarcela, nonostante le occasioni perse e tutto il resto.



Arrivare in CL sarebbe un miracolo. Per me la nostra rosa è da EL.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Maggio 2019)

Guardiamo se avrò ancora + motivazioni x odiare la sportività della Rube


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Maggio 2019)

Volevo un fuoriclasse han portato teeee

Col tiro così forte, sfonda tutte le porte…

Col 7 sulla schienaaaaaaaa

In maglia bianconera…

Cristiano da Madeira!


----------



## Mr. Canà (19 Maggio 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Arrivare in CL sarebbe un miracolo. Per me la nostra rosa è da EL.



Tutto sommato, pur con la rosa modesta e mal costruita che abbiamo, quest'anno le possibilità (vuoi anche per demerito delle concorrenti) per qualificarci in Champions League le abbiamo avute. 

Fosse anche che la rosa attuale sia da Europa League, la qualificazione in Champions è un passaggio fondamentale per crescere, per mettere a posto i conti, per attrarre giocatori importanti. 

Quindi sì, può darsi che la rosa attuale sia da EL (il che non vuol dire che non possa qualificarsi in CL), ma una qualificazione in CL può farci svoltare e far cambiare volto alla squadra. Speriamo!


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

dubbio amletico: guardare diretta goal dove non si capisce una mazza con più gare insieme o solo la juve con marocchi al commento ?


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Maggio 2019)

Gol sbagliato da ronALDO


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Maggio 2019)

Cosa si è mangiato Ronaldo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Maggio 2019)

incredibile il goal sbagliato da Ronaldo. Non da lui


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> dubbio amletico: guardare diretta goal dove non si capisce una mazza con più gare insieme o solo la juve con marocchi al commento ?



...togli l’audio...


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

solo la juve dai,non posso non vederla tutta 
tollererò il gobbetto saputello


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> solo la juve dai,non posso non vederla tutta
> tollererò il gobbetto saputello



Comunque hai ragione, Marocchi non si può sentire...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Maggio 2019)

Non ho visto i primi 10 minuti ma per me questa é una gara da X fisso


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

l'atalanta sta lasciando spazi,non gioca chiusa per il pari


----------



## andreima (19 Maggio 2019)

Stanno passeggiando maledetti


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

che fallo fischia

Napoli avanti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Maggio 2019)

Questo fallo a Torino normalmente non te lo danno mai


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> che fallo fischia
> 
> Napoli avanti.



Quanto fanno male i due derby persi malamente


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

questo dà il rigore,che indegno sandro


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

bravo rocchi,sempre servo anche quando non conta.
così mi piaci.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Maggio 2019)

Pazzesco non lo ha dato


----------



## Konrad (19 Maggio 2019)

Signori ho temuto il rigore...


----------



## LukeLike (19 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> questo dà il rigore,che indegno sandro



Nah, i tocchi di mano di Alex Sandro non valgono


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (19 Maggio 2019)

Ma non era rigore netto?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Maggio 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Signori ho temuto il rigore...



Infatti per me era al limite...il braccio e in un posto cosi cosi.

Sempre Alex Sandro. Dopo il rigore plateale non assegnato a noi sarebbe stata la beffa ancora piu grande


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Maggio 2019)

Cmq a me la Juve da l' impressione di volerla vincere. Soprattutto Cr7


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

barzagli sta marcando uno che potrebbe essere suo figlio


----------



## 1972 (19 Maggio 2019)

nel regolamento italico il rigore contro i gianduiotti non è contemplato a prescindere.....


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Cmq a me la Juve da l' impressione di volerla vincere. Soprattutto Cr7



temo il ceppo italico,ovvero i due centrali sventato il pericolo chiellini


----------



## LukeLike (19 Maggio 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Cmq a me la Juve da l' impressione di volerla vincere. Soprattutto Cr7



Nah, al massimo fanno un gol e poi si fanno raggiungere.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Cmq a me la Juve da l' impressione di volerla vincere. Soprattutto Cr7



Ronaldo vuole vincere sempre. Professionalità indiscussa.


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

ecco parli del diavolo e spuntano le corna...guardate come NON ha difeso barzagli.
questo è impresentabile


----------



## Konrad (19 Maggio 2019)

L'Atalanta se la sta giocando bene...a viso aperto...e stava quasi per metterla con Zapata. Altro che biscotto X...se continuano così la partita la vincono anche


----------



## andreima (19 Maggio 2019)

Li odio li odioooo


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> L'Atalanta se la sta giocando bene...a viso aperto...e stava quasi per metterla con Zapata. Altro che biscotto X...se continuano così la partita la vincono anche



La Juve può accettare il pari, non la sconfitta...


----------



## Zenos (19 Maggio 2019)

Ma quanto fa schifo Marocchi?si gasa sui falli di pianic


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

la juve ha avuto le occasioni con ronaldo e con cuadrado a campo aperto non servito bene.
devono segnare,perchè non mi piace come difendono


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Maggio 2019)

a me fa paura l'ipotesi di un doppio pareggio inter, che vanificherebbe comunque tutto


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

Ronaldo ci prova.


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

tutti fermi pagliacci


----------



## Solo (19 Maggio 2019)

Vergogna


----------



## Konrad (19 Maggio 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Juve può accettare il pari, non la sconfitta...



Mah...questa Juve davvero in ciabatte (altro che quella che ha giocato con noi) prende gol come se piovesse


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

Apposto. 0-1


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Maggio 2019)

Finita dai


----------



## bmb (19 Maggio 2019)

Finita


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Maggio 2019)

Atalanta in vantaggio. Ecco. 

Stagione finita.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Maggio 2019)

La Juve non sta regalando nulla, è l'Atalanta che sta semplicemente facendo bene.. e bisogna dare atto che meritano la CL


----------



## Zenos (19 Maggio 2019)

Ma davvero credevate che la rubentus ci potesse fare un favore?


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Atalanta in vantaggio. Ecco.
> 
> Stagione finita.



...non ancora.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (19 Maggio 2019)

Eccolo...

Addio champions...


----------



## Konrad (19 Maggio 2019)

4 pali a centro area e portiere imbarazzante che lascia sfilare la palla...campionati regolarissimi pilotati da bianconeri e servi


----------



## Hellscream (19 Maggio 2019)

La cosa più divertente sapete qual è? Che questi si stanno ammazzando tutti per andare in CL consapevolissimi del fatto che usciranno malamente al girone.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Maggio 2019)

Davvero pensavate che i gobbi avrebbero vinto? Era più facile sperare in Chievo Napoli Empoli


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Maggio 2019)

Juve svogliata con Atalanta motivata, niente di clamoroso

Non è certo per colpa di questa partita che manchiamo la Champions


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

vogliamo parlare del pubblico apolide ?
non dicono una parola,questi stanno tifando contro


----------



## Milanista di Milano (19 Maggio 2019)

Bonucci immobile al centro dell'area di rigore che allarga le braccia come per dire "calmi facciamola entrare"... schifosi


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (19 Maggio 2019)

Pjanic ridicolo, tira in piccionaia facendo finta di essere dispiaciuto.


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

seriamente mi sembra di stare a teatro,tutti muti.
dove sta lo stadio di juve - atletico ?
è campo neutro ?
questi sono capaci di fischiare se pareggiano


----------



## Lambro (19 Maggio 2019)

Cosa fà la testa, la juventus ha completamente mollato.
Addios


----------



## sette (19 Maggio 2019)

i soliti mafiosi putrefatti, niente di nuovo


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

il guardalinee si inventa un fuorigioco quando c'è il var e dovrebbe lasciar correre


----------



## Dell'erba (19 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> seriamente mi sembra di stare a teatro,tutti muti.
> dove sta lo stadio di juve - atletico ?
> è campo neutro ?
> questi sono capaci di fischiare se pareggiano



Beh condizioni un attimopo diverse eh...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Maggio 2019)

La Champions l abbiamo persa quando eravamo in situazione di vantaggio. Da allora questi non hanno più perso. Direi che la meritano oggettivamente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Maggio 2019)

Nel secondo tempo gol di Ronaldo e poi passarelle e girotondi fino al 90°.


----------



## sette (19 Maggio 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> La cosa più divertente sapete qual è? Che questi si stanno ammazzando tutti per andare in CL consapevolissimi del fatto che usciranno malamente al girone.



pure la juve uscirà malamente come sempre, non al girone, magari in finale

si chiama karma, le pagano tutte prima o poi, meglio se in finale di Champions


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nel secondo tempo gol di Ronaldo e poi passarelle e girotondi fino al 90°.



Non vi è dubbio alcuno.


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Beh condizioni un attimopo diverse eh...



la gente che si indebita per treno/voli/albergo/autostrada è sempre quella.
ti giochi uno stipendio per vederti sconfiggere dall'atalanta?
per battere le mani alle femminucce tra cinque minuti?
un minimo di amor proprio,pure i giocatori ti hanno umiliato in coppa che razza di uomini sono


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Maggio 2019)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Beh condizioni un attimopo diverse eh...



Si davvero, ok tutto, ma rimango perplesso da certi commenti. Scudetto già vinto da un pezzo, partita inutile, allenatore in panchina che l'anno prossimo non ci sarà. Quale entusiasmo e voglia si può avere dalla squadra e dal tifo?


----------



## Konrad (19 Maggio 2019)

Questi a ogni azione rischiano di segnare...Marocchi schifosamente pro-Atalanta...arbitro che fa la voce grossa in campo con gli juventini.
Si capisce che tutti pensano sia Udinese-Atalanta come me appena ho visto le maglie


----------



## Milanista di Milano (19 Maggio 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Juve svogliata con Atalanta motivata, niente di clamoroso
> 
> Non è certo per colpa di questa partita che manchiamo la Champions



La Juventus è imbattuta in casa in campionato da un paio di stagioni... se regalano i 3 punti contro un'Atalanta stanca e appena sconfitta in finale di Coppa Italia è proprio per colpa di questa partita


----------



## overlord (19 Maggio 2019)

Ecco i biancomarroni in azione...
1 1 al 90esimo e poi tutta La Stampa....
Avete visto ci hanno provato...


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

Aspettarsi un favore dalla Juve è utopia.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Maggio 2019)

Avevamo 10 punti di vantaggio sull’Atalanta. Se non andiamo in champions non sarà certo per questa partita. Se avessimo fatto il nostro contro Udinese e Parma non saremmo a questo punto.


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

il punto per me è un altro,cioè l'addio di allegri.
io quando pensavo che avrebbero vinto in settimana ancora non era avvenuta la pagliacciata dell'incontro con agnelli (nessuno mi toglierà dalla mente che lui avesse già deciso dopo juve-ajax)
a roma hanno giocato un ottimo primo tempo
qui c'è un allenatore che non gliene frega più nulla e libera tutti.
è stata una carognata decidere la prossima stagione prima della gara decisiva epr noi


----------



## uolfetto (19 Maggio 2019)

per me finiscono con due pareggi sia juve atalanta che napoli inter.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Maggio 2019)

La Champions l’abbiamo buttata via grazie a Veleno. Non speravo certo nell’aiuto della Juventus.


----------



## Dell'erba (19 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> la gente che si indebita per treno/voli/albergo/autostrada è sempre quella.
> ti giochi uno stipendio per vederti sconfiggere dall'atalanta?
> per battere le mani alle femminucce tra cinque minuti?
> un minimo di amor proprio,pure i giocatori ti hanno umiliato in coppa che razza di uomini sono



La squadra ha mollato da almeno un mese, l'allenatore se ne va, dopo si festeggia lo stesso.

Come pretendi, anche volendo che abbiano la stessa foga di.chi si gioca un traguardo storico? 

È già tanto trovino la forza per fare qualche scatto.

Comunque almeno si pareggia sicuramente


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Maggio 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Avevamo 10 punti di vantaggio sull’Atalanta. Se non andiamo in champions non sarà certo per questa partita. Se avessimo fatto il nostro contro Udinese e Parma non saremmo a questo punto.



Quotone, leggo certi commenti rosiconi da far paura...


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

ah adesso dopo 46 minuti di silenzio fischiano perchè interrompe il cross.
ma per piacere,tornate a dormire apolidi.
dai che ora stanno le femminucce,pronti con la sciarpata


----------



## Solo (19 Maggio 2019)

ROTFL

Ronaldo l'unico interessato a vincere.


----------



## Milanista di Milano (19 Maggio 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Avevamo 10 punti di vantaggio sull’Atalanta. Se non andiamo in champions non sarà certo per questa partita. Se avessimo fatto il nostro contro Udinese e Parma non saremmo a questo punto.



E se l'Atalanta nel girone di ritorno avesse fatto 6 punti invece che 2 contro Chievo e Empoli in casa?


----------



## Dell'erba (19 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> il punto per me è un altro,cioè l'addio di allegri.
> io quando pensavo che avrebbero vinto in settimana ancora non era avvenuta la pagliacciata dell'incontro con agnelli (nessuno mi toglierà dalla mente che lui avesse già deciso dopo juve-ajax)
> a roma hanno giocato un ottimo primo tempo
> qui c'è un allenatore che non gliene frega più nulla e libera tutti.
> è stata una carognata decidere la prossima stagione prima della gara decisiva epr noi



Penso lo sapessero pure I sassi che allegri andava via, quelle di questi giorni mi son sembrate scenette per rendere il giusto tributo all'allenatore da parte di società e pubblico stasera, cosa che, non fosse stato ufficiale, non si sarebbw potuta fare.


----------



## andreima (19 Maggio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quotone, leggo certi commenti rosiconi da far paura...



Dobbiamo essere contenti?


----------



## mandraghe (19 Maggio 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> E se l'Atalanta nel girone di ritorno avesse fatto 6 punti invece che 2 contro Chievo e Empoli in casa?




Hai capito tutto, come al solito.


----------



## Boomer (19 Maggio 2019)

Dovevamo vincere un derby e uno tra udinese e parma tutto qua. 

La colpa è solo dell' Ac Milan o meglio GIno Rattuso.


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

ti ripeto,con la roma avete giocato sul serio non molli come oggi.
di solito in casa dovreste far meglio,non peggio.
cosa è cambiato?
l'unica novità è l'addio di allegri


----------



## Milanista di Milano (19 Maggio 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Hai capito tutto, come al solito.


Guarda che non sono un tuo compagno delle scuole serali, resta on topic e se ci riesci prova a dare un senso alle tue argomentazioni


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Maggio 2019)

andreima ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo essere contenti?



Si può essere scontenti senza fare i piangina rosiconi...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Maggio 2019)

Che palle però dai. Il Frosinone ha giocato alla morte oggi e la Juve come sta giocando? Lo chiedo perché non guardo altre squadre che non siano il Milan.


----------



## Dell'erba (19 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> ti ripeto,con la roma avete giocato sul serio non molli come oggi.
> di solito in casa dovreste far meglio,non peggio.
> cosa è cambiato?
> l'unica novità è l'addio di allegri



La partita comunque non è ancora finita eh..


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Maggio 2019)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> La squadra ha mollato da almeno un mese, l'allenatore se ne va, dopo si festeggia lo stesso.
> 
> Come pretendi, anche volendo che abbiano la stessa foga di.chi si gioca un traguardo storico?
> 
> ...



col milan al posto dell'atalanta sareste già 3-0. ladri.

questo non toglie che l'atalanta la meriti. ma voi fate schifo, come sempre


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

*domanda per chi pensa sia normale questo raccapricciante show:*

togliete l'atalanta e mettere inter o milan,bene ora scrivetemi che la juve si sarebbe fatta da parte contro i rivali storici.

la cosa folle è che i tifosi bergamaschi neanche si curano di essere trattati come microbi insignificanti e sono contenti


----------



## andreima (19 Maggio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Si può essere scontenti senza fare i piangina rosiconi...



Ognuno vive la partita come vuole,siamo lì e dipendiamo da questa partita nessuno piange


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Maggio 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Cosa fà la testa, la juventus ha completamente mollato.
> Addios



mollato? non abusano + dei 3 in divisa gialla 
e x vizio certe volte gli sfugge un nn fischio..
ma a campionato vinto nn si compra +


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Maggio 2019)

La partita cruciale comunque è Napoli Inter, non questa. Le possibilità che l'inter perda sono alte


----------



## LukeLike (19 Maggio 2019)

Voi che incensate Ronaldo, unico a voler vincere, avete visto il gol che s'è mangiato all'inizio?


----------



## Hellscream (19 Maggio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Dovevamo vincere un derby e uno tra udinese e parma tutto qua.
> 
> La colpa è solo dell' Ac Milan o meglio GIno Rattuso.



This.


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

se la juve vincesse la champions dipenderebbe solo da noi come prima,quindi la gara cruciale è questa poi se la falsano è un altro discorso


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

Ma Marocchi tifa Atalanta?


----------



## Pit96 (19 Maggio 2019)

Non sto guardando. 

C'è qualche possibilità che la Juve rimonti o sono in ciabatte?


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

eccoli che applaudono gli apolidi,non sanno neanche i nomi di queste disperate


----------



## Boomer (19 Maggio 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Non sto guardando.
> 
> C'è qualche possibilità che la Juve rimonti o sono in ciabatte?



Ciabatte.


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Maggio 2019)

Ragazzi ma veramente state guardando i gobbi?E vi fate pure il sangue amaro?Lo dico da una settimana,la nostra Champions passa dall'inter,la fogna torinese non puo' mandarci in Champions,va contro le loro tasche,si rimpicciolirebbe per loro la fetta di torta dei premi uefa del prox anno,chiaro????Guardate Napoli-Inter.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Non sto guardando.
> 
> C'è qualche possibilità che la Juve rimonti o sono in ciabatte?



...in ciabatte e pigiama.


----------



## LukeLike (19 Maggio 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Non sto guardando.
> 
> C'è qualche possibilità che la Juve rimonti o sono in ciabatte?



Giocati l'1-1 live fidati.


----------



## Pungiglione (19 Maggio 2019)

Sti schifosi devono ribartarla adesso


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Maggio 2019)

Bella la sgambata della Juventus, un po' di jogging fa solo che bene.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (19 Maggio 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Non sto guardando.
> 
> C'è qualche possibilità che la Juve rimonti o sono in ciabatte?



Stanno già pensando alla destinazione per le vacanze estive...

Faranno fare il golletto a pagliaccio ronaldo per fare la standing ovation e poi fine...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (19 Maggio 2019)

Juve in ciabatte. Ogni tanto ha un rigurgito d’orgoglio e fa mezza azione.. ma sono principalmente tocchetti e ragazzate... sul gol atalanta fermi pietrificati. Di che si parla... spero qualcuno faccia incaxxare cr7, cosi da farlo giocare davvero


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

ieri il sassuolo ha eliminato la roma dalla corsa,quindi avrebbe dovuto sbattersene no?
i discorsi che fate per tollerare questa diretta nazionale sono ingiustificabili
i tifosi del Milan che giustificano le ingiustizie faziose,cosa mi tocca leggere

allora a questo punto speriamo che il sassuolo in casa contro l'atalanta (campo neutro loro) giochi come contro la roma


----------



## Pit96 (19 Maggio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Ciabatte.



Ottimo, l'ultima l'hanno vinta contro di noi (con la Fiore di Montella non la conto nemmeno)


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Maggio 2019)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma veramente state guardando i gobbi?E vi fate pure il sangue amaro?Lo dico da una settimana,la nostra Champions passa dall'inter,la fogna torinese non puo' mandarci in Champions,va contro le loro tasche,si rimpicciolirebbe per loro la fetta di torta dei premi uefa del prox anno,chiaro????Guardate Napoli-Inter.



infatti lo sto facendo 
il Napoli gioca bene almeno..

sulla Rube..senza arbitri valgono meno dell Atalanta 
qnd visto che da quando hanno scippato lo scudetto nn si usa amico di turno
arrivano solo risultati da Juve


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

Marocchi "bellissima gara,la juve la sta giocando bene"


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Maggio 2019)

Comunque per chi dice che se non avessimo buttato punti ora saremmo già in Champions, ha più che ragione. Detto questo il campionato dura 38 partite il fatto che noi abbiamo buttato punti, non dà diritto alla Juve di falsare un campionato scansandosi. Perché se bisogna centrare l'obbiettivo prima della fine del campionato, basta dirlo no? A sto punto che si fanno a fare 38 partite se le sorti si decidono già prima? Questa cosa non ha senso. Non ha senso parlare del passato. Tutti lasciano punti per strada durante i campionati. Per questo motivo ogni squadra ha il sacrosanto diritto di potersela giocare fino alla fine in maniera onesta.


----------



## Freddiedevil (19 Maggio 2019)

Quando speri che questi vincano, puntualmente le prendono. Solo CR7 può salvarci, oppure Napoli ed Empoli.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Comunque per chi dice che se non avessimo buttato punti ora saremmo già in Champions, ha più che ragione. Detto questo il campionato dura 38 partite il fatto che noi abbiamo buttato punti, non dà diritto alla Juve di falsare un campionato scansandosi. Perché se bisogna centrare l'obbiettivo prima della fine del campionato, basta dirlo no? A sto punto che si fanno a fare 38 partite se le sorti si decidono già prima? Questa cosa non ha senso. Non ha senso parlare del passato. Tutti lasciano punti per strada durante i campionati. Per questo motivo ogni squadra ha il sacrosanto diritto di potersela giocare fino alla fine maniera onesta.



Chiedere onestà alla Juventus mi sembra un po’ troppo.


----------



## overlord (19 Maggio 2019)

Una valanga di ovvietà
Dovevamo vincere di qua dovevamo vincere di la ..... dai e ovvio *****. 

Ora commentiamo questo preciso istante e i **** dosi di Torino si confermano sempre tali. E La Stampa mutaaaaa
Fosse stato il contrario tutti a fare processo al Milan per 6 mesi


----------



## Milo (19 Maggio 2019)

Non ci resta che tifare Empoli


----------



## Freddiedevil (19 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> ieri il sassuolo ha eliminato la roma dalla corsa,quindi avrebbe dovuto sbattersene no?
> i discorsi che fate per tollerare questa diretta nazionale sono ingiustificabili
> i tifosi del Milan che giustificano le ingiustizie faziose,cosa mi tocca leggere
> 
> allora a questo punto speriamo che il sassuolo in casa contro l'atalanta (campo neutro loro) giochi come contro la roma



Sono d'accordo al 1000x1000


----------



## 6milan (19 Maggio 2019)

Inutile farsi il sangue amaro, tanto la uefa nn ci farà andare in Europa, la nostra società già lo sa e infatti ora se ne viene che nn era un obbiettivo..


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Maggio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> infatti lo sto facendo
> il Napoli gioca bene almeno..
> 
> sulla Rube..senza arbitri valgono meno dell Atalanta
> ...



Bravo,condivido,ora speriamo che il Napoli tenga.


----------



## EmmePi (19 Maggio 2019)

Tutto da copione, al secondo tempo la giuve farà il suo golletto a 10/15 minuti dalla fine e finisce 1-1...tanto poi la dea incontrerà lo scansuolo altra squadra satellite dei ****0si


----------



## 1972 (19 Maggio 2019)

ho gia' scritto quanto segue poco tempo che fa: se ata napoli melme escono subito ai gironi e i gianduiotti proseguono il cammino alla fine della fiera se portano a casetta un premio piu' alto. mi pare ovvio che tra noi e i bergamaschi i gianduiotti hanno tutto l'interesse di spedire oltre le alpi questi ultimi. me sbajo?


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> *domanda per chi pensa sia normale questo raccapricciante show:*
> 
> togliete l'atalanta e mettere inter o milan,bene ora scrivetemi che la juve si sarebbe fatta da parte contro i rivali storici.
> 
> la cosa folle è che i tifosi bergamaschi neanche si curano di essere trattati come microbi insignificanti e sono contenti



be... che siano contenti è ovvio... per il resto l ho detto anche io...


----------



## gabuz (19 Maggio 2019)

Non facciamo le verginelle. Noi abbiamo mandato squadre in B perché mettevamo il Milan B per preparare le finali do Champions o perché, a campionato acquisito, perdevamo punti con le piccole.


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

io non reggo lo stadio muto,è più forte di me.
come si faaaa santo cielo
questi si legano al dito lo sfottò di champions e non supportano la squadra,che tifosi sono???


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Maggio 2019)

1972 ha scritto:


> ho gia' scritto quanto segue poco tempo che fa: se ata napoli melme escono subito ai gironi e i gianduiotti proseguono il cammino alla fine della fiera se portano a casetta un premio piu' alto. mi pare ovvio che tra noi e i bergamaschi i gianduiotti hanno tutto l'interesse di spedire oltre le alpi questi ultimi. me sbajo?



Io e qualcun'altro lo scriviamo da giorni.


----------



## Solo (19 Maggio 2019)

1972 ha scritto:


> ho gia' scritto quanto segue poco tempo che fa: se ata napoli melme escono subito ai gironi e i gianduiotti proseguono il cammino alla fine della fiera se portano a casetta un premio piu' alto. mi pare ovvio che tra noi e i bergamaschi i gianduiotti hanno tutto l'interesse di spedire oltre le alpi questi ultimi. me sbajo?


Perché noi invece passeremmo i gironi?


----------



## Lambro (19 Maggio 2019)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Non facciamo le verginelle. Noi abbiamo mandato squadre in B perché mettevamo il Milan B per preparare le finali do Champions o perché, a campionato acquisito, perdevamo punti con le piccole.



E i gironi di champions dove con Ancelotti puntualmente perdevamo le ultime due dopo esser matematicamente primi?
Tutto il mondo è paese..


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be... che siano contenti è ovvio... per il resto l ho detto anche io...



no,non è ovvio proprio per niente.
lazio,napoli,juve gare regalate con avversari non motivati
e poi sento dire che meritano,ma di cosa???
solo perchè con il calendario noi abbiamo avuto prima le gare più ostiche e non ora,la fortuna dell'atalanta nell'avere le squadre avversarie forti quando non si giocano niente diventa merito

avrei voluto vederla al girone di andata l'atalanta vincere in casa della lazio,del napoli e della juve


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Maggio 2019)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Non facciamo le verginelle. Noi abbiamo mandato squadre in B perché mettevamo il Milan B per preparare le finali do Champions o perché, a campionato acquisito, perdevamo punti con le piccole.



I tifosi datati come me ricorderanno Milan-Reggiana 0-1,mandammo in b il Piacenza di Cagni e si salvo' proprio la Reggiana,oppure non possiamo non ricordare i punti lasciati a Reggio Calabria ogni volta a favore della Reggina e a discapito di altri.


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

esce il pensionato,mi ricorda l'addio di costacurta.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Maggio 2019)

E pensare che c'era gente che accusava la società AC Milan 1899 e Leonardo di essersi comportati male per non aver rispettato il patto su Higuan. Hai capito, noi dobbiamo fare i bravi e i rispettosi ...

Detto questo, è tutta colpa nostra, non ci dovevamo trovare in queste condizioni, tifare addirittura per la juve.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Comunque per chi dice che se non avessimo buttato punti ora saremmo già in Champions, ha più che ragione. Detto questo il campionato dura 38 partite il fatto che noi abbiamo buttato punti, non dà diritto alla Juve di falsare un campionato scansandosi. Perché se bisogna centrare l'obbiettivo prima della fine del campionato, basta dirlo no? A sto punto che si fanno a fare 38 partite se le sorti si decidono già prima? Questa cosa non ha senso. Non ha senso parlare del passato. Tutti lasciano punti per strada durante i campionati. Per questo motivo ogni squadra ha il sacrosanto diritto di potersela giocare fino alla fine in maniera onesta.



Mi riquoto ragazzi.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Maggio 2019)

I gobbi non pareggiano nemmeno perché più che fare uno sgarbo a noi sotto sotto sperano che resti fuori l'inter di conte. Che è una potenziale concorrente in futuro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> no,non è ovvio proprio per niente.
> lazio,napoli,juve gare regalate con avversari non motivati
> e poi sento dire che meritano,ma di cosa???
> solo perchè con il calendario noi abbiamo avuto prima le gare più ostiche e non ora,la fortuna dell'atalanta nell'avere le squadre avversarie forti quando non si giocano niente diventa merito
> ...



questo non giustifica il fatto che i loro tifosi debbano essere tristi...

merita perchè noi facciamo schifo, ma sono d'accordo con te per certe cose. in un campionato regolare col cavolo che arrivavano 4i


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

adesso voglio proprio vedere come si a non segnare con ronaldo,mandzukic,dybala,bernardeschi,cuadrado


----------



## Konrad (19 Maggio 2019)

Una pagliacciata...Barzagli sotto la curva a gara in corso....


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> adesso voglio proprio vedere come si a non segnare con ronaldo,mandzukic,dybala,bernardeschi,cuadrado



...basta non tirare in porta...


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Maggio 2019)

ed aggiungo. pessima la nostra società che non ha alzato il livello di guardia su questa partita.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Maggio 2019)

Non ci sperate ragazzi. L'Inter l ultima con l Empoli la vince. La sfida decisiva era questa. Molto più probabile un passo falso nostro a Ferrara


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ed aggiungo. pessima la nostra società che non ha alzato il livello di guardia su questa partita.



non me lo ricordare guarda,ma la cosa che mi spaventa sono i commenti che faranno domani a questa partita.
ho il presentimento che diranno sia normale senza denunciare l'accaduto


----------



## Cantastorie (19 Maggio 2019)

Dai Cristina pensaci tu


----------



## Konrad (19 Maggio 2019)

Cuadrado da internare...non mi sorprenderebbe vederlo all'Atalanta la prossima stagione


----------



## Jazzy R&B (19 Maggio 2019)

Cuadrado è sceso in campo ubriaco, non vedo altra spiegazione; altrimenti è malafede.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Maggio 2019)

3 ammoniti per la Juve mai successo dal 2004 a oggi


----------



## Konrad (19 Maggio 2019)

Ilicic mette la seconda mina...per poco


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

già me lo vedo Gattuso alla domanda su stasera "dobbiamo pensare a noi,l'Atalanta è in forma.Ci sta che possa vincere"

sì è tipo che ha sempre perso e non ha mai vinto nella storia,ma va bene ci può stare

e purtroppo Maldini tace,giusto Leonardo dopo l'olympiakos ed una volta in campionato ha parlato battendo i piedi


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

l'ultima che la juve non ha segnato in casa ?
aggiorniamo i tabellini


----------



## Pungiglione (19 Maggio 2019)

Quanto fanno schifo sti ladri


----------



## R41D3N (19 Maggio 2019)

Ho un motivo in più per odiarle ste me*de!!!


----------



## fra29 (19 Maggio 2019)

Ho perso pure un botto di soldi per l'X


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

oh ma neanche due-tre che prendono iniziativa,niente galleggiano nella mediocriotà
agli stranieri che gliene fotte di queste diatribe tra club,si prestano senza capire.
sembra l'amichevole di beneficienza

onore ad Ancelotti,pensare che allegri ha vinto il nostro ultimo scudo.
te lo butterei dietro infame.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ho perso pure un botto di soldi per l'X



...dovevi giocarti il 2.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Maggio 2019)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Ho un motivo in più per odiarle ste me*de!!!



infinito + 1


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Maggio 2019)

Marocchi ha finito di segarsi? Un orgasmo cosi' lungo nemmeno Rocco Siffredi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Maggio 2019)

Ecco il biscottino di Mandzukic.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Maggio 2019)

Grandissimo gol di Mandzukic


----------



## Solo (19 Maggio 2019)

Purtroppo non basta...


----------



## 1972 (19 Maggio 2019)

abbiamo tifano tutti per un fallimento in cl dei carcerati che , grazie a dio c' e' stato, e adesso sperate in un loro favore ? se non andiamo nell'europa che conta la colpa e' sola la nostra.


----------



## Konrad (19 Maggio 2019)

Che super gol di Mandzukic


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

1-1


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

è servita la papera di sto pippone per segnare.

guarda come sghignazza il nipote dell'avvocato in tribuna,verme
si è alzato,dove sei andato?
a fare i bonifici per i premi partita?


----------



## Lambro (19 Maggio 2019)

daje


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Maggio 2019)

Partitah verah


----------



## Boomer (19 Maggio 2019)

GIocato l' X live nell'intervallo lol


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

all'84' mette l'attaccante più in forma che come la tocca segna,sia mai segnare prima


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Maggio 2019)

Sto cesso di Dybala


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

dybala sa tirare normale e non per forza con questi colpi volanti?
è la terza che butta in curva


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Maggio 2019)

Bell stu biscott


----------



## Kayl (19 Maggio 2019)

Uccidete dybala! Sembra calhanoglu


----------



## LukeLike (19 Maggio 2019)

Qua l'unico che la vuole vincere è Allegri...


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2019)

Sto Dybala è proprio uno scarparo


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Maggio 2019)

camminano invece di pressare


----------



## Konrad (19 Maggio 2019)

Dybala davvero inutile...se non si riesce a buttare in area nell'economia della gara nemmeno si sente


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Maggio 2019)

Tra kean e bybala nelle ultime due azioni c'è da mettersi le mani nei capelli


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

kean è in forma,dall'inizio sarebbe stato decisivo.
dybala è più fuori forma di un pugile suonato


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Maggio 2019)

Ma veramente la chiudono 1-1? Pensavo a qualcosa di piu' creativo, 2-2 o 3-3.


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

se quelle mezze seghe del genoa avessero preso almeno un punto sabato scorso.


----------



## kipstar (19 Maggio 2019)

1-1 a tutti contenti


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto Dybala è proprio uno scarparo



È colpa di Allegri.. lol


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

guarda che fa il portiereeeeee,da querela


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Maggio 2019)

Bernardeschi di giustezza


----------



## kipstar (19 Maggio 2019)

addirittura un rosso....


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

bravo bernardeschi,ora che stavate abbozzando un attacco fai finire tutto il recupero con il fallaccio


----------



## R41D3N (19 Maggio 2019)

Vabbe' dai si sapeva che finiva così


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Maggio 2019)

Un cartellino rosso allo stadium solo in occasioni simili


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Maggio 2019)

Il rosso al 93 l'apoteosi ahahahah


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Maggio 2019)

3 minuti. 

se gli fosse importato qualcosa di vincere ne avrebbero dati 8. ********


----------



## Konrad (19 Maggio 2019)

Stavano per regalarla...beh...contro il Sassuolo va comunque vinta


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

sentito il boato dei tifosi,inquadrateli con la telecamera che i parenti li schifano


----------



## Kayl (19 Maggio 2019)

Mai visto una squadra giocare 10 minuti con 6 attaccanti non entrare neanche in area di rigore.


----------



## kekkopot (19 Maggio 2019)

Almeno ho vinto la scontatissima schedina.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Maggio 2019)

Tutto come previsto, ricordatevene quando fate gli sportivi con i tifosi della ladra.


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

deluso anche da cr7,ha segnato con inter e toro qui invece giusto un'occasione nei primi cinque minuti poi scomparso
con la roma aveva segnato,ma annullato


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Maggio 2019)

Marocchi imbarazzante


----------



## Love (19 Maggio 2019)

pareggio nemmeno quotato...


----------



## Freddy Manson (19 Maggio 2019)

Masiello in Champions League, PD… Masiello in Champions League, PD un'altra volta. Mi ribolle il sangue


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Maggio 2019)

penso sia il primo rosso per la juve nel nuovo millennio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Maggio 2019)

Bello il plot twist del rosso allo Stadium. Pero' sceneggiatura con ancora troppi cliche'.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Maggio 2019)

Ronaldo e Dybala imbarazzanti.


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

tifosi juve applaudono atalanta,tipo quando in eccellenza una squadra fallisce e manda la juniores perdendo 11-0 per incoraggiare i ragazzini.
che vergogna


----------



## Lambro (19 Maggio 2019)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Masiello in Champions League, PD… Masiello in Champions League, PD un'altra volta. Mi ribolle il sangue



Bè sinceramente diciamolo è mille volte meglio di MUSACCHIO.


----------



## hiei87 (19 Maggio 2019)

Partita più scontata della storia del calcio.
Comunque complimenti ai nostri, siamo riusciti a far andare in champions l'Atalanta. E' stata proprio la stagione dei miracoli...


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

dobbiamo sperare nello scansuolo del pseudotifoso squinzi,chi l'avrebbe mai detto.
percassi e squinzi capace che facciano una trattativa in settimana.


----------



## LukeLike (19 Maggio 2019)

Che voglia di vincere e che grinta che ci ha messo il professionista Penaldo


----------



## Zenos (19 Maggio 2019)

Almeno ho vinto 300 euro...Ve l'avevo detto di giocare il pareggio


----------



## Pamparulez2 (19 Maggio 2019)

Boia ladra che biscotto... atalanta bollita e stanca.. non avrebbe mai fatto 1 punto a torino


----------



## Boomer (19 Maggio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Almeno ho vinto 300 euro...Ve l'avevo detto di giocare il pareggio



Lo abbiamo giocato tutti ahahahaha


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> dobbiamo sperare nello scansuolo del pseudotifoso squinzi,chi l'avrebbe mai detto.



L’importante è che l’Atalanta non abbia vinto questa sera.


----------



## Zenos (19 Maggio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ronaldo e Dybala imbarazzanti.



Ronaldo il professionista...quando mettono quella maglia diventano tutti dei criminali.Tutti.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (19 Maggio 2019)

Atalanta in champions al 90%.


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Almeno ho vinto 300 euro...Ve l'avevo detto di giocare il pareggio



bravo,ma questi hanno segnato per caso c'è da dire.
per un'ora abbiamo temuto perdessero pure


----------



## sette (19 Maggio 2019)

direttamente dai fornai di torino, la loro specialità, un biscotto di escrementi


----------



## Solo (19 Maggio 2019)

Andata come da attese.

Il problema era che quando avevamo il destino nelle nostre mani abbiamo fallito miseramente. Amen. 

Preghiamo per l'ultima giornata.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Maggio 2019)

La prossima Atalanta Sassuolo, scontro tra succursali gobbe. Inutile sperare che vinca lo sport.


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

stasera è la volta buona che disdico sky,ci stanno andando vicino con questi commenti.

ho appena sentito "è stata gara vera" e stavolta non è la seconda voce marocchi,ma il primo

adesso sentiamo caressa,bergomi,pirlo,de grandis che si inventano al club


----------



## Zenos (19 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> bravo,ma questi hanno segnato per caso c'è da dire.
> per un'ora abbiamo temuto perdessero pure



Non potevano perdere allo stadium,nella giornata in cui hanno festeggiato. Se non segnavano Rocchi gli faceva il regalino. Sicuro.


----------



## Freddy Manson (19 Maggio 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Bè sinceramente diciamolo è mille volte meglio di MUSACCHIO.



Non lo dicevo per questioni tecniche, ma di etica e giustizia, considerando che anziché essere stato radiato a vita si andrà a giocare, per l'appunto, la CL.

Ed ancora PD. Mondo di melma.


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Non potevano perdere allo stadium,nella giornata in cui hanno festeggiato. Se non segnavano Rocchi gli faceva il regalino. Sicuro.



ancora non mi giù che con sei attaccanti non abbiano tirato quasi mai in porta,eppure all'atalanta mancavano toloi e palomino titolari.
avevano praterie in contropiede.

curioso di sapere i commenti dei telecronisti stranieri,qualcuno l'ha vista in streaming con commenti esteri ?
che figura fa il campionato


----------



## fra29 (19 Maggio 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Atalanta in champions al 90%.



Bastava guardare i sorrisi e gli abbracci di Gasp, in teoria dovrebbero vincerne un'altra eh.. Agnelli avrà fatto una chiamata a Squinzi per non rischiare nulla..


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Maggio 2019)

Maledetti gobbi. Mafia del calcio.


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

gasperini "una partita molto tirata,la juve ha provato a vincere fino alla fine"

vai non farmi dire dove,miracolato


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Maggio 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Tutto come previsto, ricordatevene quando fate gli sportivi con i tifosi della ladra.



niente da aggiungere


----------



## Miracle1980 (19 Maggio 2019)

Squinzi è milanista... perché dovrebbe far vincere l'Atalanta?


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Maggio 2019)

Poi i porci si indignano per il tifo contro quando giocano in Coppa.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Maggio 2019)

Fatalità ho in tasca 50€ in più


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Squinzi è milanista... perché dovrebbe far vincere l'Atalanta?



speriamo,però godeva quando ci anticipava in classifica togliendoci l'europa league quella stagione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Maggio 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’importante è che l’Atalanta non abbia vinto questa sera.



guarda che lo scansuolo alias juve 2 non scende neanche in campo...


----------



## Igniorante (19 Maggio 2019)

I ladri fanno solo schifo, vero, ma fondamentalmente è quello che ci meritiamo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Maggio 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Atalanta in champions al 90%.



atalanta 90%
inter 90%
milan 20%


----------



## Pamparulez2 (19 Maggio 2019)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Squinzi è milanista... perché dovrebbe far vincere l'Atalanta?


Atalanta vs Sassuolo... l’Atalanta sta ristrutturando lo stadio e giocherà/ebbe le partite di champions al Mapei Stadium. Squinzi ci farà/ebbe una camionata di soldi... immagino con quale grinta giocheranno domenica


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Maggio 2019)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Squinzi è milanista... perché dovrebbe far vincere l'Atalanta?



Perche' l'Atalanta fara' le 3 partite del girone a Reggio Emilia,e per la citta' sara' un'impatto notevole,e poi perche' il risultato lo decidono a Torino.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> guarda che lo scansuolo alias juve 2 non scende neanche in campo...



... vedremo. In ogni caso la sconfitta dei cugini rimescola tutto.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Maggio 2019)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Squinzi è milanista... perché dovrebbe far vincere l'Atalanta?



Perché sono amici con percassi e se ne fotte del Milan.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Maggio 2019)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Perche' l'Atalanta fara' le 3 partite del girone a Reggio Emilia,e per la citta' sara' un'impatto notevole,e poi perche' il risultato lo decidono a Torino.



Anche per questo! Bravo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Maggio 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ... vedremo. In ogni caso la sconfitta dei cugini rimescola tutto.



bisogna sperare che la juve voglia noi 4i e l'inter fuori. tutto qua


----------



## Zenos (19 Maggio 2019)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Squinzi è milanista... perché dovrebbe far vincere l'Atalanta?



Ma quale milanista?ci ha sempre sputato addosso quel topo di fogna affiliato ai gobbi


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bisogna sperare che la juve voglia noi 4i e l'inter fuori. tutto qua



...io sulla Juve non ho mai fatto affidamento. Su una squadra che ha bisogno di punti per non retrocedere si. 
Ovviamente dobbiamo vincere la nostra.


----------



## gabuz (19 Maggio 2019)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> I tifosi datati come me ricorderanno Milan-Reggiana 0-1,mandammo in b il Piacenza di Cagni e si salvo' proprio la Reggiana,oppure non possiamo non ricordare i punti lasciati a Reggio Calabria ogni volta a favore della Reggina e a discapito di altri.



Ultima giornata. Milan di Capello. Milan-Brescia. Alle rondinelle bastava 1 punto. Risultato? 1-1 con pareggio del Brescia 2 minuti dopo il nostro vantaggio.
O come non ricordare Piacenza-Milan 4-2?


----------



## Davidoff (19 Maggio 2019)

Scontato che finisse così, la colpa è la nostra che ci siamo ridotti a sperare che gli altri ci togliessero le castagne dal fuoco. Sinceramente è quello che ci meritiamo, al momento non siamo da Champions.


----------



## Lambro (19 Maggio 2019)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata. Milan di Capello. Milan-Brescia. Alle rondinelle bastava 1 punto. Risultato? 1-1 con pareggio del Brescia 2 minuti dopo il nostro vantaggio.
> O come non ricordare Piacenza-Milan 4-2?



Ma infatti..


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Maggio 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...io sulla Juve non ho mai fatto affidamento. Su una squadra che ha bisogno di punti per non retrocedere si.
> Ovviamente dobbiamo vincere la nostra.



se la juve preferisce noi a loro, tranquillo che in qualche modo si vince.

questo scenario ci da qualche speranza. vedremo


----------



## MassimoRE (19 Maggio 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Atalanta vs Sassuolo... l’Atalanta sta ristrutturando lo stadio e giocherà/ebbe le partite di champions al Mapei Stadium. Squinzi ci farà/ebbe una camionata di soldi... immagino con quale grinta giocheranno domenica


Verissimo, però è anche vero che magari in Europa League potrebbero fare più partite, e a Squinzi converrebbe di più.

Ma sono solo piccole speranze...


----------



## fra29 (20 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se la juve preferisce noi a loro, tranquillo che in qualche modo si vince.
> 
> questo scenario ci da qualche speranza. vedremo



Per non vincere in casa con l'Empoli devono scongelare Tagliavento...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Maggio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Perché sono amici con percassi e se ne fotte del Milan.



Sei sicuro che se ne fotte del Milan? Io non ci giurerei. Il Sassuolo ha fermato la Roma e può farlo anche con l’Atalanta, non può girare tutto sempre bene a loro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Maggio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma quale milanista?ci ha sempre sputato addosso quel topo di fogna affiliato ai gobbi



L’ha ammesso lui stesso di essere milanista. Comunque abbiamo non una, ma due possibilità: l’Inter che pareggia con l’Empoli o l’Atalanta col Sassuolo. Una delle due (il più bello sarebbe tutte e due ma è difficile). Non può andarci sempre tutto male.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Maggio 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Per non vincere in casa con l'Empoli devono scongelare Tagliavento...



già sono in cagona, basta un rigore o una espulsione un po' pilotata e tac.

io ci credo. sempre se vuole la juve...


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> già sono in cagona, basta un rigore o una espulsione un po' pilotata e tac.
> 
> io ci credo. sempre se vuole la juve...



...da come la pensi tu, per me, non ci sono dubbi che la Juve tra noi e loro preferirebbe far fuori l’Inter.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Maggio 2019)

Partita ridicola.

Che nervoso madonna, è dura.

Il Sassuolo (che gli affitterà lo stadio per alcune partite) non metterà ovviamente mai il bastone fra le ruoto all' Atalanta.

Bisogna sperare nel solito suicidio delle melme temo...


----------



## Zenos (20 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> L’ha ammesso lui stesso di essere milanista. Comunque abbiamo non una, ma due possibilità: l’Inter che pareggia con l’Empoli o l’Atalanta col Sassuolo. Una delle due (il più bello sarebbe tutte e due ma è difficile). Non può andarci sempre tutto male.



Goduria totale se facciamo le scarpe ai cugini. In CL senza l'aiuto della rube e con le melme fuori. Roba da cambiarsi mutande ogni mezz'ora.


----------



## overlord (20 Maggio 2019)

Il sassuolo si scanserà tranquillamente come da direttive della casa madre di torino. Senza contare che l'atalanta giocherà nel loro stadio...
La partita della squadra biancomarrone di ieri sera è incommentabile.

La cosa positiva è che nel calcio come nella vita ci sarà sempre tempo per restituire il favore .... magari passeranno lustri ma quando il sassuolo si giocherà la serie B noi ci saremo. E con i biancomarroni ci saranno molte occasioni ghiotte...tutto è una ruota che gira.

Ora l'unica cosa che ci resta da fare è tifare Empoli che, fortunatamenbte, giocherà alla morte. Sarebbe una goduria escludere i nati dopo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Maggio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Goduria totale se facciamo le scarpe ai cugini. In CL senza l'aiuto della rube e con le melme fuori. Roba da cambiarsi mutande ogni mezz'ora.



Eh si, ma speriamo che una delle due opzioni che ho detto sopra si avveri, perché ne abbiamo bisogno come il pane. Ringraziamo Carletto intanto, vero rossonero.


----------



## juventino (20 Maggio 2019)

Non avevo dubbi che avremo fatto l’ennesimo scempio e che non serviva uno scansamento nostro per far fare punti all’Atalanta, che non ha vinto solo per una papera di Gollini. 
Abbiamo falsato il campionato? Sì, ma non per i motivi che pensate voi. Il campionato è falsato perché abbiamo finito la stagione ad aprile, perché abbiamo una condizione atletica pietosa (come tutto l’anno del resto) e perché mezza squadra era palesemente in rotta con un allenatore consapevole da tempo di essere out e che ha usato le ultime conferenze per sparare frecciate a tutto e tutti, senza concentrarsi sui match.
Eticamente è corretto? No, ma sono cose che nel calcio possono succedere e penso che se non andrete in Champions sarà principalmente per aver dilapidato un consistente vantaggio in un mese senza vincere una partita.


----------



## DavidGoffin (20 Maggio 2019)

Come si fa a dire che ieri il pareggio era stato preparato non lo so, ma avete visto il gol di Mandzukic? Più difficile di un terno al lotto! Ieri la Juventus avrebbe meritato di perdere, le è andata solo bene


----------



## vota DC (20 Maggio 2019)

overlord ha scritto:


> Il sassuolo si scanserà tranquillamente come da direttive della casa madre di torino. Senza contare che l'atalanta giocherà nel loro stadio...
> La partita della squadra biancomarrone di ieri sera è incommentabile.
> 
> La cosa positiva è che nel calcio come nella vita ci sarà sempre tempo per restituire il favore .... magari passeranno lustri ma quando il sassuolo si giocherà la serie B noi ci saremo. E con i biancomarroni ci saranno molte occasioni ghiotte...tutto è una ruota che gira.
> ...



E' indubbiamente lo scenario migliore Milan e Atalanta dentro e Inter fuori. Poi con Conte all'Inter che fa storie per la mancanza di introiti di CL e che viene fatto fuori da Wanda Nara.


----------

